# Decent campsite in the Santander area?



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are on our way up to Santander and are looking for a good campsite within an hours drive of the ferry, we want to stay for a few days and visit Santander for a change, rather than just driving through it.

A campsite with a pool and a bar would be preferable.

Thanks

Cavaqueen


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just done a quick search and found this ACSI which seems to fit your requirements about 30 minutes from Santander.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is a good site at Santillana del Mar ( see MHF database) with a gorgeous medieval village a short walk away.

Even better if you are only doing a short stay, is the aire at Carbarceno.

This is brilliant, at a natural park which is an animal conservation centre, so you share your parking with elephant, buffalo etc in a huge natural crater. Parking is beside a lake and there is a borne for all the services...and all free, About 20 easy minutes from the boat.

If you want further afield then the aire at Vitoria Gasteiz is very good but this is about 1 hour from Santander- motorway all the way however.

If any of those are of interest then I'll find the coordinates etc.

G


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Grizzly

I would certainly like the co-ords as I will be coming back from Santander in late Sept

Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Grizzly
> 
> I would certainly like the co-ords as I will be coming back from Santander in late Sept
> 
> Andy


Santillana del Mar: 43.392698 
-4.113393

See:

HERE

Carbarceno aire:

N 43 deg 21.486
W 003 deg 49.186

Turn off the N634, signed to Carbarceno and follow the road to the village. At the village, go straight on then turn right ( signed). Follow the road round to the right. The service point is in the car park and is signed but it can be a little smelly and also the car park is sloping. I'd recommend you look towards the lake nearby and you'll find other motorhomes parked there on the flat. Gorgeous spot ! You do not have to pay for park entry. It is all free. There's a hotel and various cafes in the village.

Vitoria Gasteiz:

42.865506
-2.685511

I'd recommend you look on Street View for this as the entrance is not as clear as it might be when on the ground. It's basically a huge car park/ square with a corner marked out for MHs. There are services there and it is all free. There are lots of motorhomes- belonging to the flat dwellers- parked there but you want the corner nearest the medical centre. Shops and good bakers close by and always feels safe. Wednesday is market day so be aware that entrance might be more difficult.

IMHO once you've stopped at Carbarceno you're hooked ! see it on Trip Advisor here:

Carbarceno

G

Edit to add more accurate coordinates for Vitoria Gasteiz. You will do a U turn from one carriageway to the one on which the entrance to the car park is situated. Once on the car park go right to the top left hand corner of it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Crikey that was QUICK !!!!

Thanks G !!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Crikey that was QUICK !!!!
> 
> Thanks G !!


I've just edited the coordinates for VG to show exactly where you enter the square.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> You do not have to pay for park entry. It is all free.
> 
> [.


Sorry, I should rephrase that as it's misleading.

The aire and all the water, cassette dump, grey water dump is free.
You do not have to pay for entry to the park in order to access the aire.
If you do want to visit the park then you have to pay to do so.
You can see a lot of the animals in the crater without paying as the observation promenade is close to the aire.

There are also some lovely walks and cycle rides from the aire.

G


----------

